# Love Bites



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

When horses are grooming each other they can get really into it and get their teeth going. My horse will nibble me with his lips but never teeth. That'd be a bad thing. I wouldn't call that love!


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Nibbles = good
Bites = bad

Especially a bite from Solon! You could lose an arm!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

ah yea, thats what I thought, I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Our stallion flirts with me, he doesn't do it to anyone else.
he's not really biting or trying to cause me hurt, just his way
or flirting I suppose..


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well it wasn't like it was hurtful. It's not like he took a mouthful of my arm, it was just a lil nibble. I DO have a bruise tho. lol


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I understand that it wasn't meant to be hurtful or anything but I would strongly discourage him from doing it again, and if he does maybe give him a bump on the nose or something. Harmless stuff like that can lead to actual biting over time. 

:]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I did bump him on the nose and used a firm NO! He was being very sassy that day. I have requested a different horse for my next lesson. Hopefully that'll take care of some of the apprehensiveness I am feeling.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Some people let horses get away with too much in my opinion. Yes, you can be your horse's friend, but he/she also has to respect you. (you in the general sense)

I'm pretty sure that it was just out of affection, or just a playful nibble so I wouldn't be too put off by it just be more aware of him.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd say shame on your instructor for thinking any kind of teeth bite that leaves a bruise is acceptable!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Solon said:


> I'd say shame on your instructor for thinking any kind of teeth bite that leaves a bruise is acceptable!


You know, the more I'm with her, the more I'm not liking her. I mean, she's super nice, and that is what attracted me to her in the first place. But she's so nice, to where we don't get anything done in my lessons. So, I'm paying 40/hr for MAYBE 30 mins of riding, and she doesn't push me, which on one hand I'm thankful for, because some times I don't feel comfortable, but on the other hand, it DOES get boring just sitting on the horse, going around the arena. Anyway, back to topic.

Yea, she said it was fine.. I was more worried about it, the biting, becoming more of a habit. He's to big a horse to have bad habits.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Sonny used to do that...no bits just fool around with my skin with his lip...as if he was grooming me. He didn't do anything with his teeth. That's a love "nip" as I call it, and it isn't bad. Horses do it all the time to each other.


----------

